# (HUGE) Grease Stain on Trex Decking



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.quikretecoatings.com/products/Prep/Oil-Stain-Remover.html


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I assume you have tried Simple Green, plain old dishwashing soap???


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

De-greaser from a restaurant supply house might work----I think I've seen it at The Home Depot,also.

Lay old rags over the stain and soak the rags---this will allow the product to work without drying out.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go get some dry Tide detergant and use that with enough warm water to make sudzy. It is what restaurants use to clean their floors with in the kitchen area.


----------



## BrittanyM (May 5, 2010)

*Removing grease*

Hi Cyg2011,

Rinse the stain with hot water as soon as possible. Use Pour-N-Restore (www.pour-n-restore.com) as directed for any remaining stain (test in a small area first as this may remove some of the colorant from the decking surface).

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

Brittany 
Trex


----------

